# Are there any jobs in Dubai that allows a muslim woman to wear her Hijab?



## dooby (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello everyone.
I am trying to find work in Dubai, but everyone i have spoken to has told me that i would not get employed if i wear my Hijab  Can anyone tell me if this is true please?


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good morning.

Well there is no such thing that if you wear hijab then wont get job. You will find unlimited number of ladies working in government and private sector and Alhumdulilah they wear hijaab too. 

I would recommend that keep on hunting for job and inshahallah hijaab wont be a hurdle at all. Wish you good luck.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

dooby said:


> Hello everyone.
> I am trying to find work in Dubai, but everyone i have spoken to has told me that i would not get employed if i wear my Hijab  Can anyone tell me if this is true please?


Not true...Where did you hear this?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dooby said:


> Hello everyone.
> I am trying to find work in Dubai, but everyone i have spoken to has told me that i would not get employed if i wear my Hijab  Can anyone tell me if this is true please?


You're joking right?? Is a muslim country!! Of course you are allowed to wear a Hijab!!!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

There are some smaller private companies like that, but most of the better companies will not discriminate.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I second tropicana .... yes private firms do but with caution


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

no, that's not correct. It is an Islamic Country and you can get a job if you wear Hijab.

Aussie Girl


----------



## dooby (Feb 5, 2013)

Thankyou so much to everyone for you're replies and good wishes. It was a few people that had been to Dubai before that told me this. Not unless they were meaning for tourism/Hospitality sector, i don't know, but i must admit that even i was thinking how can this be, it is a Muslim country, so wearing a hijab should not be a problem per say. I have taken onboard all of you're replies, thankyou again and insha'Allah i will keep searching until the right job comes along for me.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck dooby!!

Aussie Girl


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Agree with tropicana. Some companies do discriminate but it depends upon the type of job as well.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Agree with tropicana. Some companies do discriminate but it depends upon the type of job as well.


In government jobs, I see women in hijabs all the time, as well as banks. Even in a office furniture store in Dubai, the salesperson not only wore a hijab but a burqa. Our partner firm at one time had a secretary who wore a hijab, although she interviewed in a business suit (interestingly enough).

I know in certain western firms, PR firms or construction offices there may be a bigger issue / concern. However, no issues with headscarves anywhere I've seen.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Roadworrier said:


> In government jobs, I see women in hijabs all the time, as well as banks. Even in a office furniture store in Dubai, the salesperson not only wore a hijab but a burqa. Our partner firm at one time had a secretary who wore a hijab, although she interviewed in a business suit (interestingly enough).
> 
> I know in certain western firms, PR firms or construction offices there may be a bigger issue / concern. However, no issues with headscarves anywhere I've seen.


Seeing something and experiencing something are two different things. My opinion is based upon the experiences of some friends and family. As I said Tropicana had it right.


----------

